# Kindle 2 buttons a little loose.



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I posted this somewhere else, but I thought it might get more attention here. 

Question for those who have a K2.  

Two of the keys/buttons seem "loose."  The two on the left are not loose, and so pushing them turns the page.

Two on the right, however, (Home and Next Page) seem a little loose.  They have a little give in them before I even turn the page or return to the home screen.  They are not broken at all, but they are loose.

Is anyone else's K2 like that?  

Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My K2's buttons are secure.

It probably won't affect the functionality of your Kindle, but if it bothers you, exchange it.


----------



## jsamuelson (Oct 23, 2009)

All my buttons are a tad loose. They seemed to have eased up generally over the last few weeks, so they are easier to press and less "clicky" - i.e. getting better.

It doesn't bother me personally but the Kindle is a premium device with a premium price so I say if you're unhappy then ask for a new one.


----------

